# Download this Beam Angle Gauge



## Bolster (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi--several days ago I requested a number of beam angles, and got feedback that measuring beam diameter on walls & distance from wall was not so easily done. While that's still the preferred method, here's an easier way. I made this "Beam Angle Gauge" which you can download here. 

Download and print, and lay your floody lamp at the base, so the sides of the beam run parallel to the lines on the gauge. 

So this is an H501 with a known 80 degree beam. You can see the actual beam may be a scootch over 80 but it's pretty close. 








This is an old Petzl Tikka with a narrow beam...likely around 30 degrees, as many bare-bulb lamps are. 







Angle is easier to see than it is to photograph. 

Tips: 

* Ignore all the flare at the base of the beam. 
* Find the border between light and dark that extends out a good distance. 
* *If you pivot the light left and right, it's much easier to see where the beam border is. *
* Try to get the edge of the beam parallel with the degree lines on the paper. You may have to push the light forward (onto the paper) or pull it back (away from paper) to get parallelism with the degree lines. 

Here are the lights I still need an idea of beam angle: 

PT Corona
Pixa 1 & 3 (probably nobody has these yet)
PT Apex (flood mode)
Petzl Myo RXP (diffused mode)
Energizer Hard Case Pro (flood mode)
RayOVac Sportsman Xtreme 1-AA (flood mode)
Mamut Lucido TR1
Princeton Remix
Black Diamond Storm
BlackDiamond Sprinter
(...and any other floody light headlamps I may have overlooked. Any light with both spot and flood, I'm only looking for data on the flood or diffused mode.)

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 30, 2011)

I printed off the chart and put my new ST6-500CW Spark on it. It was just a hair over 100 deg. 104-105 maybe? It's not on your list but, do you want/need a pic of this? It is a really floody HL. I can do the wall/distance measurement for you too if you want that also, just LMK!


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Brando! Unless I'm wrong, the Spark has a vibrant hot spot with spill to the sides. So it's not a candidate for the Flood Beam list, which caters to "hotspotless" (or nearly so) lights. If I'm wrong, and Spark now makes an all-flood light, please let me know!


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 30, 2011)

Whoops, yeah it does have a pretty major hotspot. Oh well, free bump!


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

...and I'm still dreaming of a full-flood Spark! Maybe someday! 

[EDIT: Since this post, it became known you can pull the reflector from a Spark to get a full flood beam...!]


----------



## turboBB (Mar 30, 2011)

No need to dream, hop over to CPF Marketplace and in the Manufacturer's corner, there is a running thread that is actively managed by Spark. Feel free to make this suggestion. Doesn't mean it'll be implemented but at least you'll have your voice heard.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 30, 2011)

I just measure the beam angle of my Corona for you. The hotspot is about 30 degrees, then the light gradually dims from 30-120 degrees, and then a ring of brighter light between 120-160 degrees. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bolster (Mar 30, 2011)

Woohoo! Yes it does, sir, it does indeed. Now the Corona isn't supposed to have a hot spot, I thought it was floody? 

If there is a chance to double-check the angle by measuring beam diameter and distance from wall, cool. If not, not. Thanks!


----------



## vtunderground (Mar 30, 2011)

Bolster said:


> Woohoo! Yes it does, sir, it does indeed. Now the Corona isn't supposed to have a hot spot, I thought it was floody?
> 
> If there is a chance to double-check the angle by measuring beam diameter and distance from wall, cool. If not, not. Thanks!


 
I'd call it a floody, but not a pure flood. If you shine it at a wall from five feet away, you'll see a bright hotspot. If you shine it down a hallway, crawlspace, or trail in the woods, you'll see everything illuminated pretty evenly. It's similar to the old Surefire L4 Lux-V "wall of light", but with the usual 5mm blue tint.


----------



## kosPap (Oct 12, 2012)

hi all!

it seems that the link to the guage is nto valid anymore.
Anyone care to rehosting it?
(I can do that if someone sends it to me)
Thank you


----------



## Bolster (Oct 12, 2012)

kosPap said:


> hi all!
> 
> it seems that the link to the guage is nto valid anymore.
> Anyone care to rehosting it?
> ...



Hi kosPap. The online version was wiped out when Cox webhosting decided to pre-emptorily take back all FTP services and didn't notify, or save backups, the jerks.


----------



## kosPap (Oct 13, 2012)

would you please check the link again? 
it is http://(image deleted by cox communications without warning)/


----------



## Bolster (Oct 13, 2012)

I linked it two places in this thread and verified both; the second stopped working after a day, but the first link (in post #1) still works fine. Can't explain. 

Here's the file as an image, wonder how long it will last?


----------



## kosPap (Oct 14, 2012)

now it works.....
I wonder...hwo do you usually use it ?
print it and use as a backgroudn or photoshop/overlay on an existing pic?


----------



## Bolster (Oct 14, 2012)

kosPap said:


> now it works.....
> I wonder...hwo do you usually use it ?
> print it and use as a backgroudn or photoshop/overlay on an existing pic?



I've only done the former.


----------

